

PyCon US 2012 Conference Schedule - stevejohnson
https://us.pycon.org/2012/

======
jnoller
Just to add to things - we have some pretty awesome stuff:

PG and Stormy Peters as keynote speakers:
<https://us.pycon.org/2012/keynotes/>

An astounding number of sponsors: <https://us.pycon.org/2012/sponsors/>

Amazing tutorials: <https://us.pycon.org/2012/schedule/lists/tutorials/>

Startup Row: [http://pycon.blogspot.com/2012/01/pycon-startup-
row-2012.htm...](http://pycon.blogspot.com/2012/01/pycon-startup-
row-2012.html)

A PyCon 5k Run: [http://pycon.blogspot.com/2012/01/inaugural-pycon-5k-fun-
run...](http://pycon.blogspot.com/2012/01/inaugural-pycon-5k-fun-run.html)
(all proceeds to charity)

And we're raffling off a robot!

[http://pycon.blogspot.com/2011/12/pycon-us-2012-i-got-
someth...](http://pycon.blogspot.com/2011/12/pycon-us-2012-i-got-something-
special.html)

------
jnoller
As always, I am hanging around ready to answer any PyCon related questions!

~~~
benatkin
Are you aware that the website has layout issues with JavaScript turned off?
How about adding a few CSS rules?

Other than that it's an awesome site, though. Nice work Eldarion!

~~~
jnoller
Interesting. Honestly, not supporting JS is very low on my list of things to
get working; but fwiw, the code is all OSS and located at:
<https://github.com/eldarion/pycon/tree/2012>

------
askedrelic
I'm looking forward to my first PyCon, meeting a bunch of new people, and
getting some new ideas!

------
Sukotto
I am a long time perl user looking to pick up python this year. How much value
would this conf be to someone like myself who knows a lot about programming
but practically nothing about python?

I see that there are some intro-talks.... are they worth the overall admission
price?

~~~
jonstjohn
PyCon conference fees are very, very reasonable. I would take an intro
tutorial or two, and enjoy soaking up all that is python. Talks range from
beginner to advanced, and cover a wide range of development topics. I love
this conference.

------
tocomment
What do you reccomend for ground transportation?

~~~
kroger
See <https://us.pycon.org/2012/venue/getting-around/>

You should also check <http://www.caltrain.com/> if you plan to go to San
Francisco.

------
tocomment
Hasn't the schedule been out for a few weeks?

~~~
jnoller
this is with all dates/times in a good planning format

------
cronyism
What I find interesting about PyCon is the money trail, cronyism and nepotism.
I see jnoller promote PyCon on Hacker News quite often, but shouldn't he
disclose how he personally profits from PyCon?

~~~
dustiebug13
Interesting - I usually stay quiet; sitting in the background as my husband
takes a lot of crap from the community he works so hard for. However at the
risk of upsetting him, as well as starting a flame war let me tell you as his
wife who can barely work 15hrs to take care of our infant who has special
needs and who has to sacrifice quite a bit of time for him to do what he loves
(the Python community is his mistress), and on the behalf of two little girls
who also have to sacrifice time spent with daddy - there is no monetary
payment, there is no commission, there is no sense of a monetary compensation
for what he does.

Quite frankly, our family could really use the extra money and I have actually
argued with him on this - embarrassing fact: at the moment because I don't
make a full time income, we have gotten back to living paycheck to paycheck
and barely. He works his butt off doing these things because the "personal
profit" you so want him to disclose - is personal, he is doing it with a ton
of hope that at the end the whole community will profit from it. Anywhere from
funding other conferences, helping people via financial aide, helping smaller
groups via grants… this money you think he is getting – is going to everyone
BUT him.

Plain and simple, my husband is a fanatic and crazy – he does this because
that is what he does… all he wants is for people to have a community that
supports one another… all I want is for one day accusations like this to go
away, and instead for him to wake one morning and see a thank you on “xyz”
site, for what he is and has been doing.

P.S. Get some cojones and don’t hide behind a parachute account to ask
questions, a few things come to mind when I see acts like this – a. you are
embarrassed by it so you can’t show your face; b. you are a passive aggressive
and are afraid of being called out by your name; c. you are still very young
and do not understand how to handle things as an adult. Life is short; be you,
don’t hide behind subterfuge.

~~~
VanL
Unfortunately, "haters gonna hate" doesn't offer much comfort when you are the
target of the attacks. I hope you know that we all appreciate what you both do
- and what you both give up.

~~~
dustiebug13
I know there are many that are grateful for what he does, and the support he
gets from us, his family - however the negative hurts a heck of a lot more and
create deeper wounds. However I can't sit at the sidelines this time, and as I
told jnoller, usually this stuff happens on lists or sites I am not on.. well
this time it is on HN and my filter between my brain and fingers and keyboard
is turned off for the moment.

~~~
holdenweb
I can't think of a single reason why you should have turned that filter back
on.

